

The Joy of Erlang Or How To Ride A Toruk - rlander
http://www.evanmiller.org/joy-of-erlang.html

======
wladimir
Thanks. I intend to learn Erlang, because of its said performance and
reliability for scalable network services, but it was hard to find a friendly
introduction.

